# Question on Motorizing a Meat Mixer



## mossymo (Jan 29, 2008)

I know it sounds lazy but I enjoy projects and being able to say "I made that".

I recall a few members being electricians, but can not remember their user id's.... (I'm getting old) I think we need a search by profession tool on SMF !!!

Anyways I want a motor that will go both forward and reverse. I assume it takes a special motor cause some motors will burn out if you reverse the polarity, so I can't just add a 2 or 3 way switch to any motor. What exactly should I be looking for?

I know most motors turn around 1725 rpm's and if I hook it up direct I will have meat flying all over so I intend on putting a speed reducer (worm gear) in between the motor and meat mixer.


----------



## kookie (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey Mossy

I have been thinking of doing the same thing sometime. I am still working on get my grinder going. I would go down to an electric motor supplier or repair shop and talk to them about the type of motor you need. I know here in Bismarck you could go to Egers electric. I am sure they could help you out. Just a thought not sure if you can even find one big enough for this or not, but what about a motor like they use in ceiling fans, most have switches that you can switch directions on it and plus they have speed control on them. The size of the motor would be the only issue. 

Keep us posted on how it goes. What size mixer you going to use? I know on the Lem's the 50 pound mixer takes like a 3/4 hp or 1 1/4 hp , something like that. I was thinking for myself the 17lb mixer would be perfect. Hope it works out.

Kookie


----------



## walking dude (Jan 29, 2008)

mossy........i just emailed smokebuzz about your question...........hopefully he will be along soon............


----------



## fred420 (Jan 29, 2008)

check out grainger's for a fractional motor and motor controllers.....very informative catalogue..........


----------



## smokebuzz (Jan 29, 2008)

Grainger is a good place. you can get a gearmotor(motor with a gear box built in) and a reverseing switch, or get a motor and pully it with the reverseing switch, somehat busy this week, if i get a chance i will dream something up, or e-mail me and lite a fire under my a$$



http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/start.shtml


----------



## garyt (Jan 29, 2008)

Ya check out grangers online and also Mc Master Carr for gearboxes or gear motors


----------



## mossymo (Jan 29, 2008)

I have the Grainger catalog at work......SPENDY. I forgot to add, I am a [email protected] !!! Been looking for a 20:1 speed reducer for quite a few years now for the meat grinder....


----------



## smokebuzz (Jan 29, 2008)

At "work", is there any thing you can canibilize too use, old covayors, mixers/blenders, you just need a single phase motor and you can make it work.


----------



## mossymo (Jan 30, 2008)

smokebuzz
I did obtain a exercise treadmill that was in 100% operating condition and removed the motor and controls from it.

Texas-Hunter
The meat mixer is a 44 lb. mixer. For the shaft size I am gonna have to go out to the shed with calipers and check (I'm eating non-smoked pizza righ now). But shaft size is not a dilema, if I can not tool it I have access to someone that can metal lathe. But I will get the shaft size tonight.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jan 30, 2008)

I have done this to my grinder (forward only). My motor can by wired for 850/1725 rpm. I tried it at 850 but the larger pieces of meat would stall out the motor, as well as run real hot. Changed it to 1725rpm and runs great for a 1/3hp. The pulley sizes I used are:1 inch pulley on the motor
                                                             12 inch pulley on the grinder
At first I thought it would be too fast for stuffing sausage, but it is actually pretty good. I have also hooked up a foot pedal (reostat) (even though the motor is not rated for variable speed) to start and stop the motor at the end of the casing. So it is pedal to the metal all the time.
  I hope this helps.
Just a mental note:  "A 1/3 hp motor will work, but I recomend at least a 1/2 hp" I will be changing mine in the fall.
   Andy.


----------



## mossymo (Jan 30, 2008)

bb53chevpro
I used these plans from http://www.sausagemania.com/grinder.html to make my meat grinder. I feel the grinder auger is turning at about 87 rpm's (Hobart suggests 84 rpm's as the ultimate speed)..... But someday I would like to change it to a direct drive with a 20:1 speed reducer. Mine is made with a 2 phase 3/4 HP motor turning a #32 ball bearing grinder; a full venison roast will not stall it, it doesn't even whimper.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 30, 2008)

dude.........great job on posting pics on your setup..........now if you wuld of just shown your meat mixer..........heheheeh

points for you........if i am allowed


----------



## smokebuzz (Jan 30, 2008)

WOW, that was kwik, nice, very nice


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jan 30, 2008)

I appologize if i misunderstood your post.


----------



## mossymo (Jan 30, 2008)

Texas-Hunter
Shaft diameter is 18.04mm or .071".

Walking Dude
Just for you buddy !!!
P.S.
I will be dead tomorrow when my wife (tatonka3A2) see's I posted pic's of her mixing !!! (In my WILL you get your choice in one of my smokers !!!)


----------



## mossymo (Jan 30, 2008)

bb53chevpro
Not a problem; grinding, mixing and stuffing..... I like to learn all I can.


----------



## jerrykr (Jan 30, 2008)

this may give you some ideas.  I remember seeing it awhile back, and it's on a hand grinder, but the design may translate to your mixer.

http://www.sausagemania.com/grinder.html


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 30, 2008)

I put a gear reduction motor on my grinder. The shafts are connected with a Lovejoy spider coupler. You should be able to find these at ag supply stores, hydraulic supply, or material (grain, feed) handling type supplier. The shaft halves come in a variety of internal diameters to fit your specific shaft sizes. So for example, if the mixer shaft is 3/4 in. and the motor shaft is 7/8 in. you get a coupler half to match each diameter, then the rubber "spider" goes in between to absorb the shock of the motor coming on. A chain coupler is similar, but these are simpler. www.use-enco.com, also carries these couplers. The only tooling I had to do on my grinder was to have the screw shaft turned to a consistent diameter, since it was tapered. I also wired in a reversing switch and foot control switch.


----------



## mossymo (Feb 4, 2008)

I purchased this today off of eBay for $36 including shipping-
This is a Revco (Machine Accessories, Inc) Zero-Max variable speed reducer mechanical transmission (motorless) with speed control and reverse feature.  It is model #14R and is a 10in/lb torque output unit with an output speed range of 1/20 - 1/12 through slow, medium and fast ranges.  It is in excellent working condition and includes original shaft handle, instruction/parts sheets, full new-line Revco catalog and the box it came in.  This is a very high quality unit and has lots of life left in it

I tried making the pics larger, but they got blurry.....



















My thoughts are how it is set up variable speed and with reverse is to hook it up to the 3/4 horse motor I am currently running my meat grinder with and set it up so I can attach either the meat grinder or meat mixer up to it with quick set couplers. Till it arrives I will not know if that is possible till I see it. 

I would value everyones thoughts on this.....


----------



## walking dude (Feb 4, 2008)

well.........seeing how you are posting.........i see momma didn't kill you ...........yet.............LOL


----------



## mossymo (Jan 29, 2008)

I know it sounds lazy but I enjoy projects and being able to say "I made that".

I recall a few members being electricians, but can not remember their user id's.... (I'm getting old) I think we need a search by profession tool on SMF !!!

Anyways I want a motor that will go both forward and reverse. I assume it takes a special motor cause some motors will burn out if you reverse the polarity, so I can't just add a 2 or 3 way switch to any motor. What exactly should I be looking for?

I know most motors turn around 1725 rpm's and if I hook it up direct I will have meat flying all over so I intend on putting a speed reducer (worm gear) in between the motor and meat mixer.


----------



## kookie (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey Mossy

I have been thinking of doing the same thing sometime. I am still working on get my grinder going. I would go down to an electric motor supplier or repair shop and talk to them about the type of motor you need. I know here in Bismarck you could go to Egers electric. I am sure they could help you out. Just a thought not sure if you can even find one big enough for this or not, but what about a motor like they use in ceiling fans, most have switches that you can switch directions on it and plus they have speed control on them. The size of the motor would be the only issue. 

Keep us posted on how it goes. What size mixer you going to use? I know on the Lem's the 50 pound mixer takes like a 3/4 hp or 1 1/4 hp , something like that. I was thinking for myself the 17lb mixer would be perfect. Hope it works out.

Kookie


----------



## walking dude (Jan 29, 2008)

mossy........i just emailed smokebuzz about your question...........hopefully he will be along soon............


----------



## fred420 (Jan 29, 2008)

check out grainger's for a fractional motor and motor controllers.....very informative catalogue..........


----------



## smokebuzz (Jan 29, 2008)

Grainger is a good place. you can get a gearmotor(motor with a gear box built in) and a reverseing switch, or get a motor and pully it with the reverseing switch, somehat busy this week, if i get a chance i will dream something up, or e-mail me and lite a fire under my a$$



http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/wwg/start.shtml


----------



## garyt (Jan 29, 2008)

Ya check out grangers online and also Mc Master Carr for gearboxes or gear motors


----------



## mossymo (Jan 29, 2008)

I have the Grainger catalog at work......SPENDY. I forgot to add, I am a [email protected] !!! Been looking for a 20:1 speed reducer for quite a few years now for the meat grinder....


----------



## smokebuzz (Jan 29, 2008)

At "work", is there any thing you can canibilize too use, old covayors, mixers/blenders, you just need a single phase motor and you can make it work.


----------



## mossymo (Jan 30, 2008)

smokebuzz
I did obtain a exercise treadmill that was in 100% operating condition and removed the motor and controls from it.

Texas-Hunter
The meat mixer is a 44 lb. mixer. For the shaft size I am gonna have to go out to the shed with calipers and check (I'm eating non-smoked pizza righ now). But shaft size is not a dilema, if I can not tool it I have access to someone that can metal lathe. But I will get the shaft size tonight.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jan 30, 2008)

I have done this to my grinder (forward only). My motor can by wired for 850/1725 rpm. I tried it at 850 but the larger pieces of meat would stall out the motor, as well as run real hot. Changed it to 1725rpm and runs great for a 1/3hp. The pulley sizes I used are:1 inch pulley on the motor
                                                             12 inch pulley on the grinder
At first I thought it would be too fast for stuffing sausage, but it is actually pretty good. I have also hooked up a foot pedal (reostat) (even though the motor is not rated for variable speed) to start and stop the motor at the end of the casing. So it is pedal to the metal all the time.
  I hope this helps.
Just a mental note:  "A 1/3 hp motor will work, but I recomend at least a 1/2 hp" I will be changing mine in the fall.
   Andy.


----------



## mossymo (Jan 30, 2008)

bb53chevpro
I used these plans from http://www.sausagemania.com/grinder.html to make my meat grinder. I feel the grinder auger is turning at about 87 rpm's (Hobart suggests 84 rpm's as the ultimate speed)..... But someday I would like to change it to a direct drive with a 20:1 speed reducer. Mine is made with a 2 phase 3/4 HP motor turning a #32 ball bearing grinder; a full venison roast will not stall it, it doesn't even whimper.


----------



## walking dude (Jan 30, 2008)

dude.........great job on posting pics on your setup..........now if you wuld of just shown your meat mixer..........heheheeh

points for you........if i am allowed


----------



## smokebuzz (Jan 30, 2008)

WOW, that was kwik, nice, very nice


----------



## bb53chevpro (Jan 30, 2008)

I appologize if i misunderstood your post.


----------



## mossymo (Jan 30, 2008)

Texas-Hunter
Shaft diameter is 18.04mm or .071".

Walking Dude
Just for you buddy !!!
P.S.
I will be dead tomorrow when my wife (tatonka3A2) see's I posted pic's of her mixing !!! (In my WILL you get your choice in one of my smokers !!!)


----------



## mossymo (Jan 30, 2008)

bb53chevpro
Not a problem; grinding, mixing and stuffing..... I like to learn all I can.


----------



## jerrykr (Jan 30, 2008)

this may give you some ideas.  I remember seeing it awhile back, and it's on a hand grinder, but the design may translate to your mixer.

http://www.sausagemania.com/grinder.html


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 30, 2008)

I put a gear reduction motor on my grinder. The shafts are connected with a Lovejoy spider coupler. You should be able to find these at ag supply stores, hydraulic supply, or material (grain, feed) handling type supplier. The shaft halves come in a variety of internal diameters to fit your specific shaft sizes. So for example, if the mixer shaft is 3/4 in. and the motor shaft is 7/8 in. you get a coupler half to match each diameter, then the rubber "spider" goes in between to absorb the shock of the motor coming on. A chain coupler is similar, but these are simpler. www.use-enco.com, also carries these couplers. The only tooling I had to do on my grinder was to have the screw shaft turned to a consistent diameter, since it was tapered. I also wired in a reversing switch and foot control switch.


----------



## mossymo (Feb 4, 2008)

I purchased this today off of eBay for $36 including shipping-
This is a Revco (Machine Accessories, Inc) Zero-Max variable speed reducer mechanical transmission (motorless) with speed control and reverse feature.  It is model #14R and is a 10in/lb torque output unit with an output speed range of 1/20 - 1/12 through slow, medium and fast ranges.  It is in excellent working condition and includes original shaft handle, instruction/parts sheets, full new-line Revco catalog and the box it came in.  This is a very high quality unit and has lots of life left in it

I tried making the pics larger, but they got blurry.....



















My thoughts are how it is set up variable speed and with reverse is to hook it up to the 3/4 horse motor I am currently running my meat grinder with and set it up so I can attach either the meat grinder or meat mixer up to it with quick set couplers. Till it arrives I will not know if that is possible till I see it. 

I would value everyones thoughts on this.....


----------



## walking dude (Feb 4, 2008)

well.........seeing how you are posting.........i see momma didn't kill you ...........yet.............LOL


----------

